# Bass at Winton Woods



## GoneFishin09 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey guys, my girlfriend's family is having a reunion at Winton Woods tomorrow afternoon and I'm thinkin about sticking around afterwards and trying to catch some bass. I was wondering if anyone knew any good locations to fish on the lake and the best method for catching bass there. I'm a big fan of texas style plastic worm fishing, do you think that will work or do I need to try spinnerbaits or crankbaits? I've heard that you can't really catch anything other than carp from the shore, so I will definitely be renting a boat as long as the boathouse is open. Let me know what you think. Thanks.

Nick


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Your texas rigged worms will catch bass there. The bass will be biting best early and late this time of year. The bank across from the boathouse offers good bass fishing as well as the bank that runs parallel with road leading to the campground.


----------



## GoneFishin09 (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, I went out on the lake today and didn't have any luck at all. I launched about 7:00 PM and stayed out there until 8:45 and didnt get a single bite...

I tried three different color plastic worms, a buzzbait and a spinnerbait and didn't have any luck on either of them. I didn't have a crank bait with me or I would have given it a shot as well. I spent most of my time at the bank across from the boathouse on the far side of the lake, was this the bank you meant, Bassnpro1 or did you mean the bank by Winton Rd? Also, I read in another thread that you said that you know WW really well. If you'd be up for it, I wouldn't mind heading out on the lake with you sometime so you could show me how its done :B 

Anyway, it was a fun first trip on the lake. I just hope I have better luck next time.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

you were fishing the right bank. I shgould have stated across the lake from the boathouse. I would be up for going out on the lake with ya, but I'm deployed in Germany til at least next spring, so no fishing for me


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

I was out there a couple times a year or three ago. I gave up on the big lake - all I found in there were small gills. But I have landed a few good-sized bass in the pond up on the hill. Texas worms is all they seemed to like.


----------



## tetradavid123 (Jun 28, 2017)

The only thing i've ever caught at the main part of the big lake were bluegill and catfish so i would recommend going up stream towards the campground.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Surely someone caught some bass there between August 2006 and now, any reports.
That lake seems to have a Big carp population ?? I've always wanted to take my fly-rod over to WW's and chase carp but it's another "One of Those Things" I never seem to find time for, maybe someday.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

This time of year follow the shad if bluegill are done spawning, which they should be for the most part. Shad colored crankbaits and poppers/stickbaits with a good rattle have worked for me in the past. I was there 2 weeks ago and saw several large schools of shad being slashed by bass near the boat rental/visitor center area. 

Saw plenty of young carp, but nothing of size. Water is so stained they practically have to be on shore to sight fish them.


----------



## tetradavid123 (Jun 28, 2017)

Over the past week i've been fishing for Bass at WW and my friend caught a 4-5 pounder and i caught a 4 pounder plus a 3 pounder the next day. We caught a bunch of smaller bass but the big ones were a pleasant surprise. That's three good size bass in about 7-8 hours of fishing over two days.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice ! Glad to see someone Fishing WW. As a youngster I rode my bike there a few times to go fishing- it was a long haul but I got tired of Fishing at Sharon woods every day. We mostly caught undersized paper thin crappie in those days, but it was somewhere new and something to do during the summer. I may check the lake out soon ! Thanks.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

tetradavid123 said:


> Over the past week i've been fishing for Bass at WW and my friend caught a 4-5 pounder and i caught a 4 pounder plus a 3 pounder the next day. We caught a bunch of smaller bass but the big ones were a pleasant surprise. That's three good size bass in about 7-8 hours of fishing over two days.


 Any tips on what bait to throw ??


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I fished there too as a kid, at that time it was silted in bad, rough fish were the only fish you could expect, I know the have dredged it since then. Does anyone know what kind of launch they have for private Yaks? I might give ww another try soon.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> I fished there too as a kid, at that time it was silted in bad, rough fish were the only fish you could expect, I know the have dredged it since then. Does anyone know what kind of launch they have for private Yaks? I might give ww another try soon.


 I've never put my boat in there but Most people drop their kayaks in near the boat house, there's a pick-up and drop off zone but it looks there is a step down off the wall when the lake is at normal levels. Probably some easier places to launch but I'm not sure if it's permitted.
Anyone know what the Crappie fishing is like ? ?
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

I grew up within 5 minutes of WW and once I had my driver's license I would hit it 5-6 days a week. I now only hit it a few times a year. Most people give the lake crap, but if you know it, it'll produce some really good fish of all species.
As for kayak put ins, there are 3. Right by the boat house, on the other side of the harbor where the 2nd bank fishing location is, and at the campground.

Crappie fishing is well, I don't know. I caught one and a nice one at that (13in) when I was a kid and it's the only one I've caught. I have heard of people catching them here and there, but probably not worth targeting.

I call WW the carp capital of Hamilton County. They are everywhere and most are in the 22-26 inches. I've seen them as large as 30 inches, but the big girls are less common. They school up big time after a good rain and come up onto the bank. You just have to cast around all of the tampons, basketballs, and other random debris, but it is like bluegill fishing lol

Channel/bullhead fishing is very good here as well and for bass, the further from the boathouse you go the better. There are for sure some very nice ones in there. Storm crappie swimbaits are a good place to start 

Like anywhere else the more you fish it, the more you'll know. It continues to throw surprises at me even after all of these years. This past winter my brother and I were kayaking/fishing and found a behemoth of a fish. Sadly it was dead, but what a fish it was. I'll leave it at that  Get on out there and give it a go.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

garhtr said:


> I've never put my boat in there but Most people drop their kayaks in near the boat house, there's a pick-up and drop off zone but it looks there is a step down off the wall when the lake is at normal levels. Probably some easier places to launch but I'm not sure if it's permitted.
> Anyone know what the Crappie fishing is like ? ?
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I dont know much about the crappie fishing at Winton. But, the Carp fishing on the fly at Winton is AWESOME!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

BMayhall said:


> I dont know much about the crappie fishing at Winton. But, the Carp fishing on the fly at Winton is AWESOME!


 Thank you ! I sure am glad to hear that.
I drive over it I occasionally and always wanted to give it a try .
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Hmmm... I've got a new smoker. I may have to head over that way with some Wheaties cereal and corn to catch some carp...


----------



## tetradavid123 (Jun 28, 2017)

For Bass i was using inline spinners although where i was fishing there was a lot of wood so i lost a few good baits. However i ended up catching a 3 pounder and 4 pounder and a bunch of smaller bass, but my friend was using a texas rigged worm and he caught a good 4-5 pound bass on that. He did catch one crappie but it was only about 6-7 inches long and it wasn't even on the main lake. I recommend getting away from the middle part of the main lake for bass.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Did he say cast around tampons?


----------



## tetradavid123 (Jun 28, 2017)

I have never personally had a run in with a tampon while casting but i don't doubt it. There is a healthy supply of debris near the shore. But it's completely worth it. There are some BIG bass in there.


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Tom 513 said:


> Did he say cast around tampons?


Yep. They are well stocked unfortunately along with loads of other random debris. A number of years back my bros and I wanted to rent canoes there. The dude at the boathouse told us sewage had flooded into the lake. Yes, we still went. Just don't fall in and don't forget to wash your hands lol
I have run into all sorts of things on the rivers too, but it doesn't keep me from fishing those either. The joys of fishing in Ohio...


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Eatsleepfish said:


> Yep. They are well stocked unfortunately along with loads of other random debris. A number of years back my bros and I wanted to rent canoes there. The dude at the boathouse told us sewage had flooded into the lake. Yes, we still went. Just don't fall in and don't forget to wash your hands lol
> I have run into all sorts of things on the rivers too, but it doesn't keep me from fishing those either. The joys of fishing in Ohio...


Well call me what you will, but I think I would fish cleaner waters and settle for dinks or even a skunk then paddle around human waste!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I know Winton gets really high and muddy when it's been raining. Hopefully they have the sewage thing cleared up!


----------



## tetradavid123 (Jun 28, 2017)

Yes. There's huge bass there. We kept three and ate them. No one got sick. The fish are perfectly safe to eat, and it's great fishing!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

tetradavid123 said:


> Yes. There's huge bass there. We kept three and ate them. No one got sick. The fish are perfectly safe to eat, and it's great fishing!



Catch and release on the bass there. Pretty hefty fine from the rangers if you are caught.


----------



## Nitro901bassman (Dec 20, 2015)

Last weekend my son and i won the park series tournament at Winton Woods with 15.4 lbs. There were 31 teams and 170 lbs of bass were weighed in. This lake is hard to fish but great if you can get through all the hangups on the wood. We used any type of soft plastic crawfish patterns. For complete details go to greatparks.org blog categories/fishing line/titled keeping up with the Jone's


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Next time go down by the dam


----------



## yak-cat (Oct 21, 2013)

The sewage issues have been resolved. last year the old leaking overhead sewer lines were replaced 
Carp fishing is great in the shallows sometimes its like fishing in a barrel


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

White spinnerbaits and blue and black jigs that lake is probably one of the better bass lakes in the area... I'd tell you my spots but I catch fish everywhere in that lake it's great


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

GoneFishin09 said:


> Well, I went out on the lake today and didn't have any luck at all. I launched about 7:00 PM and stayed out there until 8:45 and didnt get a single bite...
> 
> I tried three different color plastic worms, a buzzbait and a spinnerbait and didn't have any luck on either of them. I didn't have a crank bait with me or I would have given it a shot as well. I spent most of my time at the bank across from the boathouse on the far side of the lake, was this the bank you meant, Bassnpro1 or did you mean the bank by Winton Rd? Also, I read in another thread that you said that you know WW really well. If you'd be up for it, I wouldn't mind heading out on the lake with you sometime so you could show me how its done :B
> 
> Anyway, it was a fun first trip on the lake. I just hope I have better luck next time.


Only fished the lake a few times and the few bass I caught were on crankbaits. There is a ramp right before you get to the damn that I've pull a few decent fish. The left side bank immediately past the damn also produced a few decent fish as well.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

the dam is off to the right


----------

